# Surfside



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Any predictions on the weather, weed, and surf report for Saturday morning. 
My daughter and I are gonna try access 5 early. Might stay til noon.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Fishing had been excellent around the area you're heading to. When I left yesterday around 11:30 the south wind was starting to chop it up again. If you catch it right you will catch fish right now. Best bet is if the winds turns outta the east or north again. Good luck, the trout are stacked up in the surf right now......


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks BretE.
Were are gonna soak some mullet on the bottom and probably end up bird watching. Just getting out of the house for a bit.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I was there today. Choppy with some weed but brought home fish. We got there around 10 and left at 2. Best trout action was around noon but the whiting and slimers were active the whole time.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

May be a little bumpy but the weed is fishable.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Weed on a 1-10 scale this evening was a 8... There was quite a bit out there! Tide wasn't moving...I didn't get a bite...If I did, it would have Def been a lot of sea weed along w a fish..


----------



## fishinsmymistress (Apr 9, 2014)

The only thing we were catching trout on were H&H cocahoe minnow, glow with chart tail. I almost rigged the whole tackle box on a surf rod and threw it out. Caught a **** ton of sand trout too. I had to call it quits on the Sandie's when I started reeling in just heads thanks to 4ft black tips.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I was out there in the afternoon. I was hesitant to go out in the kayak because surf was pretty rough but went for it. Tossed out a ribbon fish on a 3 j hook tobacco wire. It was not even ten minutes of paddling with this ribbonfish making my way to clear water before the rod went off. I'm thinking king turned out to be easy 6+ sandbar shark. About had him in then he dove tilting my yak and got hit by a swell all at the same time. I dumped completely over with large ****** off shark 3 J hooks and a rod in my hand with 10 feet of line between me and the teeth and hooks. Amazed and thankful I got my kayak upright and back on top without getting hooked. And then it happened again, rolled over one more time. I finally got this sucker in but was pretty spooked about all that had just happened and packed it in. 


Wading the surf..

After driving down the beach decided to wade in the surf and had some pretty good action in the second gut on chartreuse tails. It was obvious these schools were cruising the guts, no action then hot and furious then gone just as quick as it came. 

Put three in the box after bunch of dinks and called it a day. The weed is starting to show up again but the water really cleared up later in the afternoon. Good luck ! 

By the way, there is a tupperware with a bunch of leaders and other things, a pair of floating fish grabbers and I'm sure some more which should be washed up on PBA5 , you can have em! Rods were saved by weed eater line.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

We got there just as the sun was coming up saturday morning. I rigged my daughter up with a shrimp under a popping cork. Within ten minutes she had a small trout. The next 4 hours was a bust. The grass got worse as we were there.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Might add that there is a ton of sharks out there now. I'd catch some fish then bring them back to the truck. Wading elbow deep with trout on a stringer right now is asking for it!


----------

